# open seat offshore Sat 8-7



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Need one more crew member. I have a 23 foot sailfish center console. Will be fishing for grouper and what ever else we hook. Split expences. leave 6 am from Gulf Breeze and back at 2-3 pm. Please don't apply if you have a problem with motion sickness. Weather should be calm and I should be able to put you on fish. E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

pm sent i can go


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck Shanester....... I have relatives in this week.... 'Will probably go out for some rubylips.........


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies guys. The spot is filled. If you sent me your phone number, I saved it and will probably give you a call on future weekends. I will try and do a post on what we catch on Sunday so look for it under offshore reports.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Grrr, sorry I missed the offer. Thanks for posting!!:thumbup:


----------

